# My First turkey in Quebec



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

charles said:


> Well i did it this morning. The place a was hunting had a huge field where i don't have access yet  i called them in for 1 hour about 1 Km away .. Nice view. There was 5 males and 6 hens. That guy staid behind a fence for 20 min before giving me a shot. Man what a rush to see them come in on the call.
> 
> Weight in at 28 Ponds gutted. Beard is 8 inches long and Spurs are 1 Inches.


Congrats on that fine bird:thumb:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow, to me that looks like Tyranasaurus Turkey! Nice work!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*wow*



hoody123 said:


> Wow, to me that looks like Tyranasaurus Turkey! Nice work!


Charles , the turkey is bigger than you!.. good job

G


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Weight in at 28 Ponds gutted. 

Holy c-rap !!! nice bird :thumb:


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

*Turkey*

Nice job Charles.
Next time use your bow. Guns are so uncivilized.

Nick


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

**



pintojk said:


> Weight in at 28 Ponds gutted.
> 
> Holy c-rap !!! nice bird :thumb:


Well when you look at whats inside a turkey Gutted or not it doesn't change much . I was really surprised. Not much more then a hand full of guts.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

**



ontario moose said:


> Charles , the turkey is bigger than you!.. good job
> 
> G


There where some nice birds in that area, we never saw any hunters for miles and miles. In the one field where i was there where 4 birds like this one and in a second field i found later on i saw 6 males just like it... I found the pot of gold...The funny thing is im trying to point it out on a map and i cant find it


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Had a bit of fun*

I went to the NWTF website and scored my Bird...

Based on these rules

Step 1:

Weigh your bird in pounds and ounces and convert ounces to decimal form.

Step 2:

Measure each spur. Spurs must be measured along the outside center, from the point at which the spur protrudes from the scaled leg skin to the tip of the spur. Add both spur measurements and multiply the combined length of the spurs by 10. This is the number of points you receive for the turkey’s spurs.

Step 3:

Measure the beard length (a beard must be measured from the center point of the protrusion of the skin to the tip) and convert it to decimal form.

Next, multiply the beard length figure by 2; this is the number of points you receive for the beard length. If you have an atypical bird (multiple beards), measure each beard, convert them to a decimal number, then add those figures together and multiply by two. This is the number of points you receive for your turkey’s beards.

Step 4:

Add together the weight, the points for spurs and points for beard(s): This is the score you receive for 

The turkey i harvested scored around 65.25


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

*WoW*

Wow man thats a nice bird!!!

congrats on that kill must have been cool!


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Yes*



GodOfTheSms said:


> Wow man thats a nice bird!!!
> 
> congrats on that kill must have been cool!


I must say that getting up at 2 am every morning for 5 days was a bit hard but seing those birds come in on the call for one hour in the field was if not more exciting then deer hunting. I think im hooked on it.


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Félicitations Charles !!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## cdn.Redneck (May 9, 2009)

nice one!


----------

